# Pink-tailed Worm-Lizard



## vicherps (Sep 30, 2012)

So today I went herping today and again like several times before invited richoman to join me. I'm very lucky because my dad readily takes me and my friend to areas within 3 and a half hours max in victoria to go herping every week (although i choose to go closer usually) and pretty much anywhere in the state in the holidays. Today we went to bendigo and boy were we in for a treat. We found a Pink-tailed Worm-Lizard (Aprasia parapulchella) under a rock. This was the first time I actually tried to look for on and it was such a treat given the fact that they are endangered in Vic and Vulnerable at the national level.

Enjoy the pics.


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 30, 2012)

it was awesome to see them !!!
ill upload my pics here in a week or two


----------



## cheekabee (Sep 30, 2012)

nice work guys.


----------



## vicherps (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## jase75 (Sep 30, 2012)

Awesome find, here is some I found a while back.


----------



## vicherps (Sep 30, 2012)

wow found a couple of them nice work.


----------



## RobynTRR (Oct 2, 2012)

Not familiar, very cool to see, thanks.


----------

